# Besoin d'aide questions



## Fleurs34 (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour a toutes,

Je renouvelle mon agrement. Je suis en train de remplir le dossier cerfa numero 13 394 04. Je bloque sur la question 10, Soutien et accompagnement professionnel. De quels soutiens professionnels avez vous bénéficié ? Sous quelle forme et par qui ? Correspondent-ils à votre besoin ? Quelles sont vos attentes pour l’avenir ? Et enfin à la question 9, vos expériences aupres des enfants: quelle remarque pouvez vous faire après cette période ?
Si certaines ont dejà rempli leur dossier récemment, je serai ravie d’avoir des exemples car ce dossier c’est une vraie prise de tête. J’ai toujours eu de l’aide sur ce site et je remercie d’avance toutes celles qui me répondront.
Bonne soirée à toutes!!😄


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

Vos attentes pour l’avenir ? Vaste sujet sérieusement…


----------



## Griselda (6 Octobre 2022)

Tes réponses doivent venir de toi car mes réponses ne seraient peut être pas en phase avec ton sentiment.

Essaie de décortiquer les questions et d'y répondre comme si tu en parlais à une copine et dis nous ce que tu lui dirais:

-De quels soutiens professionnels avez vous bénéficié ? est ce que ça été une collègue, la PMI, ton RPE, ton CD, un forum, un ********************************************************, une association...?
-Sous quelle forme et par qui ? est ce que c'était un temps de dialogue, de la formation, des conseils etc...
-Correspondent-ils à votre besoin ? est ce que ça été efficace?

-Quelles sont vos attentes pour l’avenir ? Qu'aimerais tu dans l'avenir au niveau professionnel?

-vos expériences aupres des enfants: quelle remarque pouvez vous faire après cette période ? qu'est ce que ces 5 dernières années t'ont apportées (ou pas!), quelles difficultés... etc


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Les soutiens pro alors tu as les formations si tu en as suivi , l'échange avec les collègues si tu en fréquentes au Rpe, tu peux citer le forum ou l'expérience de chacune aide a réfléchir aux difficultés du quotidien. Ça peut être aussi tes lectures !


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Octobre 2022)

L'expérience auprès des enfants sur les 5 dernières années ça revient à te demander comment ça se passe si tu estimes ton bilan positif si tu gères.
Dans le dossier il n'y a pas d'espace pour répondre.
A la question que vous a apporté l'expérience de ces 5 derniers années ? 
J'ai répondu : de l'expérience justement!


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Octobre 2022)

A la question : "vos attentes pour l'avenir", j'ai failli répondre "LA RETRAITE" mais j'ai eu peur que ce soit mal pris.... 😂  😂  😂


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

Mes attentes pour l'avenir : gagner le gros lot au loto assez vite avant la chute de la monnaie papier !


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Octobre 2022)

*Le* *FRIC* 💰 🤑🏝✈️🏄🏻‍♀️🏞🌅🌆🛳🚁🚠🚅🚘🏡🥂🍾🦐🦞🦀🕶🥤🍧👜💍🛍🎁🎈🎊🎉👗👠👙


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

Puisque chantou aura pris tout le 💰💷🤑, moi je prends toujours un peu plus d'expérience par la pratique et la formation car on apprend toujours ! Ça devrait leur plaire ça ... Non ? 😇


----------



## nounoucat1 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour si j'étais nounou à cette question de l'avenir. Qu'on arrête de toujours trouver de nouvelles règles et devoirs aux assistantes maternelles.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Octobre 2022)

Je me suis rendormie en rêvant au fric, les voyages, les cadeaux 🎁 😅

Horreur … malheur … 🧌 ce n’était pas vrai 😫😩


----------



## Griselda (7 Octobre 2022)

Tiens en voilà une bonne idée: percevoir une prime substenciel de la part du CD chaque année quand l'AM accepte de partir en formation continue: le CD et la PMI font de plus en plus de pression pour que nous nous formions. 
Et encore une fois je pense que ce n'est pas toujours une mauvaise chose, néanmoins nos PE qui ne nous emploient que pour 2 ou 3 ans en général ne sont pas prêts à payer plus une AM sous prétexte qu'elle se forme régulièrement. 
Et si demain nos PE avaient une obligation de mieux nous payer si nous sommes formées régulièrement ou diplômées fort à parier qu'alors ils choisiront une personne non diplômée alors une telle mesure serait contre-productive.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Octobre 2022)

C’est pour ça que les crèches ont fait grève hier car elles sont contre que l’on engage des personnes non qualifiées pour faire le même travail.

C’est aussi un cas d’urgence puisque de moins en moins de personnel dans les crèches.

Par contre au niveau des AM la PMI devrait arrêter de nous ennuyer pour être TRÈS polie pour des bricoles …

Du coup des AM en ont tellement RAZ LE BOL qu’elles préfèrent changer de métier suite à toutes les contraintes et des visites surprises non justifiées.

Nous étions 10 en 2006 sur ma commune pour 2700 habitants et en 2023 peut-être 3 pour 3000 habitants.

Je pense que c’est pareil ailleurs.

Pourtant c’est un métier très intéressant et il y aurait du travail dans cette branche mais MIEUX RÉMUNÉRÉ pour attirer les nouvelles … je parle dans les endroits à 2/3€ ! De l’heure

Et ça devrait être imposé le tarif pour tout le monde le tarif maximum Pajemploi


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Octobre 2022)

Nanou91 oui bonne réponse !!!


----------



## Tatynou1 (7 Octobre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Et ça devrait être imposé le tarif pour tout le monde le tarif maximum Pajemploi


exactement Chantou   

c'est vrai que c'est quand même PAS normal cette différence de tarif !!! 
et je pense que SI on était TOUTES au même tarif ça aiderait aussi sûrement les autres personnes à considérer autrement notre métier !

parce que une AM à 2.80 € et une autre à 4.50 € eh bien je ne comprends pas !!! ON FAIT LE MEME BOULOT OU PAS ???!!!!! 

une caissière à AUCHAN dans le nord et une caissière à LECLERC dans le sud : elles sont payées au même tarif horaire nan ??? 
alors *pourquoi pas NOUS *???


----------



## Griselda (7 Octobre 2022)

Le truc c'est que nos syndicats n'ont pas réussis à faire voter un SMIC des AMs mieux valorisé.
En vérité la réponse des pouvoirs publics sur la question c'est qu'il y a bien un tarif commun: le SMIC à même pas 2.50€/h et que ce sont celles qui augmentent à 3, 4 ou 5€ qui creuse l'écart. 
La solution est donc de revendiquer un SMIC AM plus fort mais pas forcément que l'on soit toutes aux même taux car nous n'offrons pas toutes les mêmes conditions d'accueil.


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Octobre 2022)

@Griselda 
C'est sûr que les PE regardent ça aussi.
Ne serait-ce que sur ma commune, si un PE vient me voir, découvre que j'ai une maison de 140m², avec un jardin engazonné de 800m², avec 5 chambres (donc chaque enfant a la sienne), une avant cour où les PE peuvent se garer aisément........ et si le même PE va voir des collègues qui habitent dans une cité HLM, où se garer prend déjà 10mn, se coltiner 3 ou 4 étages sans ascenseur, et selon les secteurs, le risque de croiser des dealeurs dans le hall, même à 2.80 € contre 4.90 € chez moi, les PE n'hésitent pas longtemps.


----------



## Tatynou1 (7 Octobre 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> mais pas forcément que l'on soit toutes aux même taux car nous n'offrons pas toutes les mêmes conditions d'accueil.


CE N'EST PAS L'HABIT QUI FAIT LE MOINE ......


----------



## Griselda (8 Octobre 2022)

Je suis d'accord avec toi Tatynou1 mais je pense aussi que ce qui importe ce n'est pas qu'on m'oblige moi à être au même taux que mes collègues mais plutôt que tous mes collègues, ainsi que moi ne puissent plus être en dessous d'un montant plus elevé qu'il ne l'est aujourd'hui.
Un taux unique pour tous, pour sur, ne ferait que descendre le taux de bon nombre d'entre nous, qu'à la fin au lieu d'ameliorer les choses pour tous, au contraire cela descendrait le niveau général.
De même je ne trouverais pas normal d'être payée au même taux si j'accepte des horaires en décalé...

Enfin fans n'importe quel métier la CCN fixe un minimum mais encore heureux la négociation est libre pour obtenir mieux.

Donc quand il y a grogne dans une profession c'est bien le minimum qu'il faut rehausser et certainement pas verrouiller les salaires.
Chez nous s'il y a un verrou (5 SMIC/jr) ça n'a de rapport qu'avec les aides accordées. Aucune loi n'interdit un PE de mieux payer son AM au delà de ce verrou mais alors l'état considérera que si le PE a les moyens de la payer au delà du plafond il a aussi les moyens de le faire sans aide de l'état.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour.  Et l'expérience on en parle ? On serait payée sur un salaire unique toute sa vie pro ?
Non, c'est absurde. Et celles qui font des formations professionnalisantes ?


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Pour différencier le tarif entre AM tout simplement au niveau ENTRETIEN et NOURRITURE, ce qui se fait par chez moi.

Entretien : si maison avec jardin c’est un + 
Nourriture : si fait maison, un + encore 

Une ancienne collègue avait toujours ses places prises car en dessous au niveau entretien et nourriture. J’ai eu 2 de ses employeurs qui étaient venus chez moi lors de l’entretien et avaient privilégié cette AM pour le tarif et ensuite voulaient venir à tout prix chez moi ! 

Et bien il fallait qu’ils réfléchissent AVANT ! Pas du tout les mêmes prestations, ne serait-ce qu’au niveau de la superficie de la maison et du jardin. Donc normal aussi que mon tarif soit supérieur. Idem pour une AM qui habite dans la caserne de la gendarmerie dans un appartement sans ascenseur au 3ème ÉTAGE avec des contraintes code digital, l’AM qui partait tous les jours à l’ecole pour ses propres enfants. Donc ce n’est pas du tout le même accueil et le choix est en fonction de tous ces critères Prix OU mon accueil proposé.


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Octobre 2022)

Nanou91 tu es en moyenne à 4.50 euros ici pour moi ce serait le Pérou !!! et oui on ferait ce travail plus de bon coeur si les salaires suivaient çà enlèverait un gros poids ... les retraites n'en seraient que meilleures aussi !!! un jour je me suis prise de "gueule" sur FB car un "vieux" disait: "je ne voudrais pas qu'un jeune qui vient d'arriver dans mon entreprise soit payé au même prix que moi !!!" à cela je lui ai répondu: "qu'après on se demandait pourquoi les jeunes étaient dégoutés du travail avant d'avoir commencé dans la vie active !!!" mon mari est arrivé dans son nouveau travail et au bout d'un an son patron lui a dit j'ai demandé à X (son seul collègue) si il voulait bien que tu es la même paie que toi ? X a été intelligent leur différence était la prime d'ancienneté !!! primes d'anciennetés à taux X selon la convention pour faire la différence entre les nouveaux et les anciens non ? nous nous sommes un métier à part quoi qu'on en pense ! mais dire que parce qu'on a une maison de X m2 ainsi qu'un grand jardin on serait de meilleures ass mat !!! la nounou de mon fils avait juste une petite courette et une pièce de vie et parfois son salon et mon fils était très très heureux !!! qu'est ce qui me prouve qu'une autre  ass mat avec une belle maison un beau jardin une salle de jeux aurait été mieux pour lui ??? RIEN ... alors mesdames vous voyez avec des raisonnements pareils il y aura toujours des inégalités dans tout travail et oui Tatynou tu as raison ...


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Angèle

Je n’ai pas dit que j'étais mieux que celles qui n’avait pas une grande maison et jardin MAIS c’est un GRAND + d’être dans un jardin avec de la pelouse pour courir etc, que dans une courette ou un appart où il faut monter 3 étages le matin avec le bébé dans les bras et essayé d’arriver à l’heure pour éviter de monter ses 3 étages avant qu’elle parte à l’ecole. Ça été le cas pour ma podologue qui était partie de chez cette AM au 3ème et la contrainte de l’ecole par tous les temps donc pas du tout le même accueil. Par contre elle était très satisfaite de son AM ça n’a rien à voir.

C’est comme quand tu achètes ou loue un appart/maison, tu paies + si c’est + grand. Donc normal que le montant entretien soit supérieur à une collègue car + de frais EDF, charges, etc  OU qui propose des choses différentes de l’autre AM (exemple formation et/ou expérience  etc)


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Et pour se garer idem Nanou91 

c’est hyper important SURTOUT 4 voitures qui arrivent à la même heure ... 
mon voisin fait un peu la tête en mettant ses poubelles devant son portail afin qu’ils ne se garent pas devant, normal aussi car il y en a qui ne respectent rien !

 J’ai été parfois obligée de leur demander de bouger leur voiture, il ne faut pas exagérer alors qu’il y a de la place ... se mettre juste devant un portail il faut être tordu !


----------



## violetta (8 Octobre 2022)

Angèle, mais vous faites toujours des raccourcis et interprétez mal.
Chantou n'a jamais dit qu'une assmat exerçant dans une grande maison avec jardin etait mieux  qu'une assmat en appartement. 
Je comprends ce qu'elle veut dire.


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Octobre 2022)

Violetta je comprends très bien ce qu'elle veut dire j'ai d'ailleurs une collègue qui a vraiment une toute petite courette et mes avant-derniers PE m'avaient "choisie" parce que justement j'avais un jardin avec jeux pourtant c'est celle qui prend le minimum ... 😅😉bref ! mais dire qu'on peut prendre plus cher parce qu'on a des "prestations" meilleures c'est à voir ... le travail sera t-il mieux qu'une autre ?


----------



## violetta (8 Octobre 2022)

Ben si angèle, voyez, toutes les deux avons 2 manières differentes de pratiquer.
Alors attention, je ne dis pas que les enfants sont malheureux chez vous, au contraire même,  je suis sûre qu'ils sont très heureux mais nous ne proposons pas la même prestation donc normal que mon tarif soit plus élevé que le votre.


----------



## Nounou22 (8 Octobre 2022)

Le tarif reste encore un tabou à l'heure actuelle entre assmats.... c'est dommage....moi je parle librement de nos tarifs pratiqués et j'incite les collègues qui ne prennent pas assez cher à augmenter quand de nouveaux contrats viendront car plus les assmats rehaussent leurs tarifs, plus cela apporte de la valorisation à la profession et moins le choix des parents s'indexe sur le prix pratiqué.
Perso on a signé avec quatre nouveaux parents et certains n'ont découverts nos tarifs que lors de la signature de l'engagement réciproque. Ils nous avaient choisi sans même poser la question du tarif....comme quoi ce n'est pas forcément le plus important aux yeux des parents...du moins de certains PE.  
Vu que le gouvernement n' harmonise pas le minimum légal de façon correct.... faisons le de part nous même.....refusons de travailler en dessous d'un certain seuil ....


----------



## booboo (9 Octobre 2022)

Quand j'ai commencé il y a 15 ans, j'ai osé posé la question aux collègues que j'avais croisé au relai : ''quel est votre tarif horaire?"
J'ai ressenti une immense gène de leur part ; elle auraient pu rentrer dans un trou de souris, elle l'auraient fait.... 
Ce "tabou" ne nous rend pas service en fait ; au contraire, en communiquant sur nos tarifs, cela harmoniserait les montants et du coup les parents choisiraient leur ass mat sur d'autres critères ( tous les parents ne se fient pas aux tarifs bas pour choisir leur ass mat et heureusement).
Quand je me suis installée sur ma commune actuelle, j'ai appris (par hasard) qu'une de mes collègues (presque voisine) demandait le minimum en taux horaire alors que le tarif moyen était plus proche des 4 euros  : je me suis toujours demandée pourquoi elle faisait ça .... (il y a toujours eu de la demande par ici). Depuis, elle a changé de métier.


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Octobre 2022)

Booboo

l’AM dont je parle qui habitait près de chez moi et qui prenait moins cher aussi, a arrêté le métier également bien avant de déménager.

Bon elle n’a pas été bien loin, est restée dans la même commune et a changé de conjoint.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

Décidément Violetta nous n'avons pas la même vision des choses !!! 😅mais dire que c'est normal que vous preniez plus chère que moi ??? sous quels critères SVP ?  Déjà j'habite un petit village et vous surement un coin plus valorisé donc non comparable je persiste et signe !!! je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous du tout mais cela n'est pas nouveau ... et c'est avec des idées pareilles qu'il y aura toujours des différences dans notre métier ... le seul moyen déjà d'une pour qu'on est des revenus potables serait l'augmentation au titre national de notre minimum horaire ... après que l'une est une maison immense un jardin X m2 je m'en moque !!! la nounou de mon fils avait une courette et juste une pièce voir le salon pour les dessins animés et mon fils l'adorait ... bref nous sommes définitivement pas complices et ce n'est pas des ass mat comme moi qui mettent le bazar mais plutôt celles qui pensent comme vous !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

D'ailleurs vous avez souvent dit que vous privilégiez l'accueil de 2 enfants et bien je regrette tout le monde ne peut pas se le permettre ! et çà je pense que vous ne le comprenez pas ou ne voulez pas le comprendre ... c'est tout !!!


----------



## violetta (10 Octobre 2022)

Et bien nous n'avons pas le même salaire tout simplement parce que nous ne pratiquons pas tout a fait le même travail.
Mais vous semblez ne rien comprendre et je ne viens pas sur le forum pour me faire des copines,  merci, j'ai ce qu'il me faut.


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Oh lala
Ca chauffe les filles
On ai la pour débattre et exposer chacune notre point de vue pas pour se prendre le bec ni se faire des ennemis 

Vous avez le droit de vous exprimer et ne pas être d'accord 
Chacun vois midi à sa porte


----------



## violetta (10 Octobre 2022)

Heu oui, je veux bien mais m'entendre dire que ce sont des personnes qui pensent comme moi qui foutent le bazar excusez -moi mais je ne peux pas laisser passer alors que je me bats pour une meilleure reconnaissance de notre métier.


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Violetta je te rejoins complètement. Mais c'est un forum. J'y défendrai toujours mes positions (et en plus j'aime la contradiction, argumenter, répondre ...), mais  j'accepte l'augure  que l'on ne soit pas en accord avec mes idées. Le deal c'est que parfois on se prend des réactions cash diront nous. Mais pas grave, même pas mal. Ça glisse sur moi comme une goutte d'eau sur une toile cirée. La seule chose que je n'admet pas c'est l'impolitesse et la vulgarité. 
Ne prend pas les choses trop à cœur.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Je suis Violetta sur ce sujet.

Je pense que c'est sûrement sa position qui fait avancer les choses.

Ensuite, il ne faut quand même pas'se cacher derrière son petit doigt.

Un jardin c'est top pour l'accueil.
Bien sûr que cela va jouer si les parents ont le choix.

Je connais une am qui a beaucoup investi dans son activité et qui propose une pièce de motricité (mieux que celle du rpe ), ça compte énormément dans le'choix des et c'est bien pour elle.
Sûrement plus qu'une autre am sûrement tout aussi compétente mais qui n'a pas ou l'envie ou la place de faire pareil.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

On ne propose pas la même prestation donc pas le même salaire ??? vous en savez quoi ? bref dorénavant je ne vous répondrais plus Violetta ... restons sur nos positions l'une et l'autre et à mon âge je ne changerais plus d'avis sur ce métier PAS ASSEZ RECONNU et qui malheureusement ne le sera jamais .. c'est moi la méchante mais pas grave je ne suis pas là non plus pour me faire des amies comme vous dites ... j'aime lire Chantou en particulier car elle tourne parfois en cacahuète mais je suis d'accord avec sa façon de faire et elle me fait rigoler !!! et certaines autres qui comprennent que dans un petit village on ne peut pas faire comme en ville car sinon pas de contrats !!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Octobre 2022)

Tu sais Angèle à un moment,  les hommes ont réussi à faire du feu.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

Oui mais on sera surement toutes mortes qd les choses changeront pour ce métier GénéralMétal !!! 🤣


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Octobre 2022)

Ce sont les Ams qui refusent de changer et d'évoluer,  de se valoriser qui font planter l'avancée de la profession. 

Même les nouvelles Ams sont archi-dépendantes de leur ramette.

Les anciennes pour beaucoup restent figées.

Ne pas faire évoluer son tarif fait bien reculer ou freiner la reconnaissance de la profession. 

Ne pas oublier quand même que les infos sont désormais à portée de clic !


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

GénéralMetal1988 tu as tellement raison. 👍👍👍👍
Les assistants maternels pour beaucoup d'entre eux sont leurs,  sont nos pires ennemis.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

OK demain je demande 4 euros net et une collègue prend le minimum et une autre tout comme moi 3 euros !!! alors qui le PE va aller voir ??? bref vous ne comprenez pas que ce n'est pas ne pas le vouloir mais de ne pas pouvoir !!! bien heureuses les ass mat des villes qui ont des oeillères ... si j'avais pu je l'aurais fait croyez moi ... et laissez les anciennes ass mat elle ne sont pas plus figées que les nouvelles ! il faut faire groupe je signe des pétitions quand elles me paraissent légitimes pour mon métier mais rien n'avance ... et c'est en haut lieu que le minimum doit être relevé çà vous êtes aussi figées là-dessus !!! donc perso "avoir essayé mais pas pu" les PE ne sont pas revenus et on était voir là où çà faisait moins mal au portefeuille ... c'est comme çà !!!


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Je vis dans une commune d'un peu moins de 2 500 habitants. Je suis "plus chère" que certains collègues et n'accepte d'accueillir qu'en  année incomplète. Je suis au complet.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Octobre 2022)

C'est ton raisonnement.  Moi aussi je prends bien plus cher que la voisine la plus proche. Je n'envie pas ses petits contrats pauvres en rémunération mais tellement contraignants !
Et, si je restais trop longtemps sans accueil, au lieu de me mettre à son petit niveau,  je ferais autre chose.

Je gagne mieux ma vie et j'ai un meilleur style et confort de travail qu'elle et oui je prends au moins 1 voire 2 euros de plus.

La solution n'est pas de se résigner. 
A un moment donné les places de ta collègues sont toutes prises non ?

Il y a des formations pour savoir se "vendre" !


----------



## liline17 (10 Octobre 2022)

je confirme ce que dit métal, avec mon mari, quand il était AM, nous avons vécu 6 ans dans une ville avec fort chomage, les AM se soutenaient entre elles, et ne nous envoyaient jamais personnes, nous prenions plus cher et nous avions plus de contrats que la moyenne et des plus gros.
Parfois, c'est facile de dire que c'est la faute des autres, il faut aussi savoir donner envie aux employeurs de nous engager, et si ce n'est pour l'argent, ça peut être pour la qualité de notre accueil


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

Se vendre ? je ne suis pas prostituée 😂vous me faites rire ... ici 800 habitants des anciennes ass mat qui ne se soutiennent pas qui vous traitent de voleuse qui prennent partie pour les PE etc etc ... et non en ce moment c'est calme perso je m'en moque dans 3 mois bye bye !!! tant mieux pour vous si çà fonctionne j'ai essayé je me tue à vous le dire mais non ils vont voir ailleurs si les tarifs sont trop élevés ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Octobre 2022)

D'où les guillemets !  

Tu n'as pas l'impression que tes collègues te l'a font à l'envers ?

Si ça se trouve, elles, elles ont augmenté leurs tarifs depuis belle lurette !


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

Bon je lâche l'affaire je sais ce que j'avance ... prenez vos 5 ou 7 euros de l'heure bien vous en fasse et tant mieux pour vous mais ne dites pas que je devrais ou aurais dû faire comme ci comme çà certaines sur ce forum qui habitent des villages savent comment çà se passe ... inutile de s'expliquer avec des ass mat des villes !


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Angèle1982 je vais très certainement te sembler présomptueuse mais je sais ce que je j'offre (ancienneté dans la profession, références, formations, projet d'accueil, larges plages horaires de 7 h à 19 h, confort d'accueil et j'en passe ...). Et donc je décide ce que je vaut au niveau salaire. Non, je ne me prostitue pas pour piquer le contrat de la voisine je propose une prestation d'accueil qui semble t'il convainc les parents employeurs. Je n'ai jamais mis une annonce dans un commerce ou sur un site pour me faire connaître. Et personne n'a jamais discuté mes tarifs. Par contre j'ai régulièrement des parents employeurs qui me sollicitent alors qu'ils sont engagés auprès de collègues souvent moins chères. Je décline bien sûr. Pas besoin ni envie de piquer le travail des autres. Et pourtant chez moi comme ailleurs, un sou est un sou pour les employeurs ... et les ass mats ! Je vis dans une région où il y a beaucoup d'emplois dans la grande distribution ou l'agroalimentaire, professions souvent mal payées et ou beaucoup d'employeurs ne roulent pas sur l'or pourtant.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

Catie c'est quoi votre tarif pour voir ? et vos collègues vous donnent leurs tarifs comme çà ? perso je regarde sur un célèbre site où j'étais inscrite un certain temps et bien j'ai été très étonnée de voir que dans des villages plus grands que le mien et près d'une base aérienne ils étaient guère plus cher en tarif horaire qu'ici ... et encore certaines ne notaient pas leur tarif !!! c'est le mot "se vendre" qui me fait rigoler je n'ai pas dit que vous vous prostituez nuance !!! certaines ont des contrats parce qu'elles sont connues et en place depuis un moment on connait X vous pouvez y aller mais ne sont pas forcément la nounou d'enfer qu'on ne le pense donc chacune sait ce qu'elle vaut sa porte fermée ...


----------



## Tatynou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Moi j'habite dans un petit village dans la Sarthe. Mon tarif horaire est de 3.28 € NET (4.20 € brut - pour mon nouveau contrat qui a débuté début septembre - AC - 40h/sem - 4j /sem ) - Je n'ai que lui comme contrat.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

Tatynou ce n'est pas énorme non plus mais je comprends votre tarif mon amie collègue dans le village voisin prenait 3.30 euros net de l'heure mais elle a perdu un contrat parce que le PE a été chez celle qui prend le moins dans mon village !!! et son autre contrat le PE (le radin que j'avais eu l'enfant en CDD) ne lui payait pas ses HM alors l'un dans l'autre on se fait toujours bananer !!!


----------



## Tatynou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

@angèle1982 j'ai eu des contrats qui me sont passer sous le nez car les PE prenaient le tarif le + bas ! ils choisissent comme ça 
eh ben tant pis ! moi je ne marchande plus ... font ch*ier !!! j'ai 50 ans et 12 ans d'AM alors je ne négocie pas mon tarif NA !!!😜


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Angèle1982, j'ai une tarification évolutive en fonction du volume d'heure. Actuellement j'ai  2 contrats 4 jours semaine sur 44 semaines travaillées, un contrat 4 ou 5 jours semaine (1 semaine sur 2 pour le mercredi) sur 44 semaines travaillées et un contrat sur 38 semaines travaillé 4 jours semaines. Mon plus gros volume horaire par semaine pour un employeur est de 43 h travaillées. Mon salaire net (pas d'heures complémentaires) du mois de septembre était très légèrement au dessus de 2 500 euros net. Sans les indemnités d'entretien bien sûr. On voudrait tous plus, mais je ne me plains pas vu les mercredis libres et les 8  semaines non travaillées (5 + 3). Mes tarifs sont revus chaque année. 
Et oui, je sais être plus "chère" que la plupart de mes collègues. Après, elles peuvent me mentir.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

C'est super on voudrait toutes et tous un salaire pareil au vôtre çà donnerait pour sûr plus "l'envie" de travailler comme ass mat et créer la vocation et "oublier" les demandes parfois farfelues des puers ... et des PE ... vous avez toute raison de prendre plus puisque vous trouvez des contrats avec vos prix çà je ne le nie pas du tout ... c'est le fait que vous ne compreniez pas qu'un tarif de 5 euros voir plus ne passerait pas ici c'est tout ! bonne fin de soirée ...


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

Et 2500 euros c'est déjà SUPER élevé croyez moi alors plus serait peut-être trop ! 😉


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Angèle1982, plus c'est mieux mais je n'aurai pas indécence de me plaindre. Je ne me suis jamais inquiétée de ce que gagnaient mes collègues sur ma commune. Pour la petite histoire mon premier accueil sur la commune où je vis actuellement : je rencontre une maman. Elle cherche une ass mat. On s'entend sur les conditions. Le lendemain matin coup de téléphone. Une furie au bout du fil. Je ne comprenais même pas de quoi il s'agissait jusqu'à ce que cette personne m'accuse d'être une voleuse de contrat et de "casser les prix". Elle hurlait au téléphone ! J'ai réussi à garder mon calme. C'est mon caractère. Bon, je fini quand même par lui raccrocher au nez car être insultée ce n'est pas très gratifiant ! Dans la foulée je rappelle la maman reçue la veille. Je lui raconte ce que je viens de vivre et lui demande des explications. Elle s'était entendue avec une collègue travaillant sur la commune depuis plusieurs années. Aucune autre n'était disponible. Par l'intermédiaire d'une maman de l'école de mes enfants elle a entendu parler de moi qui arrivait sur la commune. Je l'ai appris plus tard mais la collègue avec laquelle elle s'était engagée n'avait pas très bonne réputation. Mais moi, elle ne m'avait pas dit qu'elle s'était engagée au moins verbalement avec une collègue. Le soir même de notre accord elle contactait l'autre ass mat pour lui dire qu'elle avait changé d'avis. Sauf que, pas le courage de lui dire qu'elle n'avait pas confiance et que c'était pour celà qu'elle avait changé d'avis, elle lui a donné la raison que j'étais moins chère ! ! Ce qui de plus était totalement faux ! J'étais beaucoup plus chère ! La maman m'a donné le tarif. 
La collègue en question s'est chargée de me faire une réputation auprès des autres collègues. Heureusement qu'elle était réputée avoir une langue de vipère. Cela ne m'a pas porté préjudice au final. Depuis, je me contrefiche de savoir combien demande untel ou unetelle. Je vis ma vie.  J'ai la preuve par A plus B que le tarif seul ne compte pas. En tout cas pas forcément ...


----------

